# Uthinkso guilty of over thinking...



## Uthinkso (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok new plan here and hew journal. My measuring tape and digital calipers finally showed, so I check my body fat today and damn near lost all faith. Of course losing faith is for the weak and feable, so this moment lasted less than ten seconds.

That being said I'm at 25% Body Fat. Yes I know, it sucks to the power of twelve. However everyone I know has been telling me that I look smaller and more fit, and my clothes feel looser. So I have to believe that I was larger before this all started ten weeks ago. 

I've been reading a ton lately, Patricks blog on an almost daily basis. I have read the stickies in both the training and diet and nutrition forum. I have a become a student of all things fitness. 

What I have discovered is that I lack consistency. My meals need more balance to them, the end result and caloric intake are inline but the meals individually are not as balanced as they could be. Still a far cry from my former diet, but why bring that up. I'm stunned that way of life didn't kill me.

So all that off my chest the bitching done, my feet securely back on the ground and off my soapbox. Here is my game plan.


Firstly I have already changed over the training routine. I do cardio 30 minutes a day five days a week. I do HIIT on two minute intervals, I run at 6.0 and walk at 3.8 and it is brutal. On three of those days I weight train and I am doing a push/pull/legs routine. Every excercise is down in dropset form of 12-8-6 and I do one ab excercise per training day. Planks, hanging leg lifts, and crunches. So the training is under control and doing very well since the change from a split routine two weeks ago.

As for the diet. I have read a lot about having meals for training days and meals for non-training days. I'm going to address carbs in a high-low type of plan. 

So it would look like this.

Mon
Low Carb Day (50g carb w/first 4 meals)
300g of protein (50g per meal)
14-20g of fat with meal 4 & 5

Tues (training day)
High carb day 100g of carbs with first four meals & 50g for last two meals
250g of protein (40g per meal)
No fat on high carb training days
(Insulin levels will be high in the body so any fat taken in has a good chance that it will be stored as fat. At least thats what I've gathered from my reading.)

Wed
day 1

Thurs
day2

Fri
day 2

Sat
day 1

Sun 
day 1

Now I just need to figure out what foods I will use to make up those meals and off I go. I'll be honest it seems like a ton of food, but its what makes sense per my reading so I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok on a high carb day today and push day at the gym later.


Any thoughts on the above post?


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 20, 2007)

Caught myself a touch of the flu sunday and that kept me out of work monday, and the gym today. Strange thing to me, is that I am living healthier now but have gotten sick three times in the last 90 days. I'm typically not sick three times a year. I'm not sure if my immune system has been weakened or if my body is still getting used to things.

I'm going to the gym tomorrow, its pull day. I need to really work hard this week and finish the month strong.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Whats your routine look like? Oh and P's blog is a great place to start!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats your routine look like? Oh and P's blog is a great place to start!




I'm on a push/pull/legs routine now, as I mentioned above and then will be going to a full body routine in roughly six weeks. The plan is to change every three months. 

I borrowed the arrangment of excercises from AKIRA and tweaked it a bit. It works pretty well for me.

Push...
Bench Press
OverHead Press
Incline DB Press
Arnold Press
Dips
Skull Crushers

Pull...
Barbell Row
Wide Grip Pullups
DB Row
Chin Ups or pulldowns
Cable Rows
Barbell Curls

Leg...
Squat
Deadlift
Leg Press
Leg Extensions
Hamstring Curls


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 21, 2007)

Stepped on the scale today just for grins, 243lb still. No change there, but visually a lot of changes.

I need to take some update pics, far from having a physique worth showing off. However they will serve as good comparatives at a later point.

That being said, I have noticed two things about myself lately that I can only assume have to do with metabolism increase. When working out, I sweat 200% more than when I was out of shape. I have also notice that my energy level is more sensitive to what I eat. If I am tired, I eat a meal and bam I have energy in twenty minutes. Before I'd eat a huge meal and then want to nap.

Leg day tomorrow. Going to pay special attention to the form on deads.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I'm on a push/pull/legs routine now, as I mentioned above and then will be going to a full body routine in roughly six weeks. The plan is to change every three months.
> 
> I borrowed the arrangment of excercises from AKIRA and tweaked it a bit. It works pretty well for me.
> 
> ...




Thats not really a routine. A routine also has reps, sets, tempo's, and ri's. What do you got for those?


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 21, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Stepped on the scale today just for grins, 243lb still. No change there, but visually a lot of changes.
> 
> I need to take some update pics, far from having a physique worth showing off. However they will serve as good comparatives at a later point.
> 
> ...



That's a good sign.  The point of eating is to get energy and to refuel. Sweating and drinking plenty of water is good too to help flush the toxins out. Sounds like your on track.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats not really a routine. A routine also has reps, sets, tempo's, and ri's. What do you got for those?



I do three reps of each excercise in a dropset form or 12-8-6. I rest one minute in between each set.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I'm on a push/pull/legs routine now, as I mentioned above and then will be going to a full body routine in roughly six weeks. The plan is to change every three months.
> 
> I borrowed the arrangment of excercises from AKIRA and tweaked it a bit. It works pretty well for me.
> 
> ...




Id keep the RI 2-3 minute on the compounds and anywhere from 30 sec to 2 min on the isolations.

Bare in mind, you got a pretty good idea of what to do.  Id move the Arnold Press to after dips.  Dips are a pretty good compound, even if its triceps youre trying to 'target.'  Because of the supination/pronation of the Arnold's, I wouldnt go heavy.  

Use common sense with the schemes chosen.  If you do 4 sets of a compound, use a higher intensity, lower rep, longer rest.  3x10-12 is a real basic tried and true concept, but can get boring fast.


I like the Pull day the most.  Leg day may be JUUUUST right.  I am not a fan of leg extensions...or curls for that matter.  But to each his own.

In any case, thats a good rep scheme to get you started on a healthier you.  With the cardio and the diet in check, this should jump start some fat burning fires.  When you switch to P's total body, the rep scheme should change too, though it doesnt have to.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

*Hmm..or*



Uthinkso said:


> Push...
> Bench Press
> OverHead Press
> Incline DB Press
> ...



Hah, this is the 3rd Edit Ive done.

I couldnt get the volume just right with all those exercises.  It can be done, but I just wouldnt recommend it.

Arnolds and Cables can be something you can use every other week in place of other exercises.  Unless its an area that is lacking, I dont think you need to fire upon it as much....which is why you might just be getting winded (from your other thread).


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

My leg day beats my ass right now, and with the dropset rep range of 12-8-6 I move heavier weight as I go. So I am seeing strength gains, but not really putting on any size and still burning fat like mad.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> My leg day beats my ass right now, and with the dropset rep range of 12-8-6 I move heavier weight as I go. So I am seeing strength gains, but not really putting on any size and still burning fat like mad.



Are you using drop sets on every exercise?


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Are you using drop sets on every exercise?




I sure am.....mistake?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Id say so.  Your CNS will get shot to shit and thus, you will be overrtained.

Ill quote P here.  Everything Works.  Nothing works forever.

A drop set on one exercise is ok, not all of them, especially on compounds.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hah, this is the 3rd Edit Ive done.
> 
> I couldnt get the volume just right with all those exercises.  It can be done, but I just wouldnt recommend it.
> 
> Arnolds and Cables can be something you can use every other week in place of other exercises.  Unless its an area that is lacking, I dont think you need to fire upon it as much....which is why you might just be getting winded (from your other thread).




Yeah the movement of the Arnold Press is strange to me, so no problem nixxing that. 

I'll try 3x10 today and see how it suits me. I'll use dropsets on isolation movements and see how that works. Doing push today. I'm going to write everything down so I can post the whole workout later.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok goodie.  I have a boring day at work for another 6:30 hours, so ill be here.

The arnold press isnt too shabby, but the incline DB Press and the Overhead Press would do plenty before you got to the Arnold.  If you wanted, you can replace the overhead press with the arnolds, but do the incline DB Press before them.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok I as I stated earlier in this thread, today was push day. 

DB Flat Bench
50lbx8
60x6
65x2 (first time ever moving 65's)/55x6
50x8
-rest between sets was two minutes

DB Incline
30lbx10
35x10
35x10
-rest was two minutes between sets
-really went for form here as I have a tendency to arch my back off the bench with heavier weight.

Assisted Dips 
100lbx10
100lbx8
100lbx6
100lbx5
-deffinitely the excercise I struggle the most in, tricep is my weakest muscle and I feel the reason my bench lacks so much.
-rest interval was two minutes between sets
-could really feel a burn and got a good tip that my elbows were pointing away from me rather than inline with the handles. I moved them after the second set, and as you can see good form took a toll on my numbers. I'll take form any day though.

Tricep Pushdown 
50lbx10
70lbx10
80lbx10
-one minute rest in between these
-I do pretty well I think, on the pushdown but every other tricep excercise suffers. 


Military DB Press
30lbx10
30lbx10
40x3/35x6
-again watched form close here, but as I found out with the 40's I was at my limit for what I could push at this point. 

Overall I felt very good with the work out. I still feel a good pump in my arms and chest, and a good burn too. I made sure to stretch out a ton. I have been struggling to find my rythm since changing over from a split routine, now I think I've at least got the push and legs sorted. Get the pull down and its six hard weeks before I change again.

In other news I walked for 5 min as a warm-up to my cardio after weight training, and about 30 seconds into my run I fealt pain in both knees. I stopped and tried a different type of treadmill and pain was still there. So I left cardio alone for the day. I've started running five days a week for the past two weeks, so my knees are getting more abuse than they ever have. 

The poor guys deserve a day off, I'll be sure to stretch good and ease into it tomorrow.

Ok so that is my push day, critique away.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Ok.  The setup doesnt seem so bad really.  However, why the hell did you do pushdowns before military?  That could be dangerous.  I mean you did dips too before military.  Not the best route.  Had you done the militarys before the pushdowns and dips, those 40s may not had been so hard.  At least a possible 3 sets of 6-8, hopefully 8.

Speaking of dips, do you want triceps to do most of the work or the chest?  When your elbows are close to your sides and you stay upright, its triceps.  When your elbows bow out and you lean forward, your chest is doing most of the work.  (I am actually a big fan of these)

The first DB press, are you using any kind of warm up?  The workout itself doesnt seem bad.  You tried some limits and failed, no big deal, now you know what to aim for, its just another small goal.


Bottom line, do you want to have some strong dips?  Ive seen you speak about them more than once now.  I am now wondering if you are in fact, "thinking a lot."  Lots of goals can become frustrating.  Stick to whats important and other things will follow.

Good workout.  Dont worry about the knees.  Well actually, at your job, do you stand up a lot?  If yes, switch to a cycle or a eliptical, unless you want to keep doing HIIT, which it sounds like your having good results from.  Just giving some options and possible reasons why your knees would hurt more than you think they 'should.'


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok.  The setup doesnt seem so bad really.  However, why the hell did you do pushdowns before military?  That could be dangerous.  I mean you did dips too before military.  Not the best route.  Had you done the militarys before the pushdowns and dips, those 40s may not had been so hard.  At least a possible 3 sets of 6-8, hopefully 8.
> 
> Speaking of dips, do you want triceps to do most of the work or the chest?  When your elbows are close to your sides and you stay upright, its triceps.  When your elbows bow out and you lean forward, your chest is doing most of the work.  (I am actually a big fan of these)
> 
> ...



For DB press I do two sets of 10 using 25lb as a warm up. Didn't mention that since I don't include it as a working set.


In short yes I over think, this I know. This board is great because it spoils me for choice when it comes to information. Information, can be of a detrement at a point though.

Initially I have one major goal, lose fat. As soon as I get to about 15%, I'm going to start bulking. I'm in this for the long haul, so I might as well start sculpting the body I want. 

HIIT works well for me, and while I am on my feet walking around the shop and such I'd say 70% of my day is spent on my can in the lab. 

My strength goals that I have set for myself varry for each excercise, I want to bench  225lbx10, I want to do 3x10 for dips, I want to squat 315x6, etc. To answer your question, I want my dips to hit my tri's. Even when I start with dips as my first excercise, I still have 80lb on the assist to get 10 reps. Even when I worked out a ton back in the day, weighed 173lb, I could only bench 185lbx3 and 2x10 for dips. 

I did flat bench, incline, and incline cashed me pretty good. Rather than just walk around and rest for ten minutes I figured I'd go work tri's and then come back to military. I see that military also recruits the tricep to push the weight, but not as directly as dips or pull downs.

Today felt good, it was a good workout but certainly not a great work out. I'm but a novice in this crazy world of fitness, I can only get better.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks like you are working hard at it. If you want to warm up your chest and triceps you could do pushups as part of your warmup. You should test your max pushups and then test them again in a few weeks. If you just did pushups in place of your benching you would almost be better off because it sounds like you need to work on your core stability. The thing about only bench pressing is that you are always being supported with pushups you support your own weight. I think getting to a point where you can do 50 full ROM pushups for 2-3 sets, for you, is a more useful goal than a 225 bench and your core will probably be stronger. I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass, I'm just telling you some tips that you can take or leave because I want you to succeed.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks like you are working hard at it. If you want to warm up your chest and triceps you could do pushups as part of your warmup. You should test your max pushups and then test them again in a few weeks. If you just did pushups in place of your benching you would almost be better off because it sounds like you need to work on your core stability. The thing about only bench pressing is that you are always being supported with pushups you support your own weight. I think getting to a point where you can do 50 full ROM pushups for 2-3 sets, for you, is a more useful goal than a 225 bench and your core will probably be stronger. I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass, I'm just telling you some tips that you can take or leave because I want you to succeed.




You mean theres people that can do 50x3 push-ups. I can do 20 if I'm lucky on my best day.

you sir may have just hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 23, 2007)

So I can now rest a little easier. I've got my diet figured out perfectly. I have my 2200kcal, 2400kcal, and 2600kcal days dialed in with foods I like to eat. Also they meals are balanced. Its a say to celebrate indeed. I eat 2600kcal on training days and 2200kcal on non training days. 

Day off today, then my buddys bachelor party tomorrow. I'm the best man, oh happy day, this will be fun indeed.

Leg are on Sunday I will post that routine as well after leg day for critique


----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Your doing well buddy, keep it up. The strength will come it just takes time. I quit weight training for about 6 months a few years back. I got fat and couldnt even do a dip! I was shocked and felt horrible. Within a few months I was knocking dips out again! Besdies that I dropped about 50lbs! So that was a savour as well!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Your doing well buddy, keep it up. The strength will come it just takes time. I quit weight training for about 6 months a few years back. I got fat and couldnt even do a dip! I was shocked and felt horrible. Within a few months I was knocking dips out again! Besdies that I dropped about 50lbs! So that was a savour as well!



Thanks D-squared!!

The hardest part for me, has been getting two food days designed with balanced meals. I've never, I repeat NEVER, eaten a clean diet. When I trained before I ate lots of chicken and fish, but it was from McDonalds or Burger King. So kind of defeats the purpose considering its source of orgin. Although I was 20 years old and ran five miles a day after weight training. So I had youth and metabolism on my side. Now almost eight years later, its time to change things.

The thing I knew within myself, is that I had to make the diet feel comfortable. If it was robotic, where I ate the same foods everyday I'd go bonkers. I do eat 80% of the same foods everyday (ie:chicken, turkey, eggs, cottage cheese), but I am learning to change my carb and fat source to keep things interesting. Also dabbling with seasonings. 

Looking back today is the 3-24, and I joined the new gym on 1-15. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/74971-ok-i-super-sized-myself-now-what.html I stepped on their scale at 257lb, I now step on their scale at 242lb. So 15lb of total mass gone, however the miror tells a story of losing much more than 15lb, and more importantly fat. Its education and a smart way of looking at things. It really fuels me, when people at work ask me if I'm losing weight or how much I've lost. These folks see me every day 50hrs a week, and if they notice then hell, I'm doing something right.

Ok off on a little tangent there, but hey thats what journals are for.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I see that military also recruits the tricep to push the weight, but not as directly as dips or pull downs.



Anytime you straighten your arm, or more to the point, extend the elbow, the tricep is on full force.  Contralaterally, anytime your bend your arm or flex the elbow, your bicep is on full force.  This simple physiological fact is why compounds supercede (sp?) isolations.  So anytime you do a pullup or a row, your bicep is getting a workout...and of course, anytime you bench or military press, your triceps are getting a workout. 

So in totality, your triceps were working "full force" on ever single workout on push day.  Its quite reasonable to notice your arms are fried towards the end of the workout.

Whats funny about the dipshits in the gym, who never read up on this shit nor ever want to change their routine, is that they kinda know this fatigue fact subconsciously.  Thats why "back" is on one day and "arms" is on another.  Why?  Cuz they know how spent their arms are on "chest" and "back" day.  Which is why, working on bodyparts rather than movements just doesnt balance well.

I was one of those assholes.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks like you are working hard at it. If you want to warm up your chest and triceps you could do pushups as part of your warmup. You should test your max pushups and then test them again in a few weeks. If you just did pushups in place of your benching you would almost be better off because it sounds like you need to work on your core stability. The thing about only bench pressing is that you are always being supported with pushups you support your own weight. I think getting to a point where you can do 50 full ROM pushups for 2-3 sets, for you, is a more useful goal than a 225 bench and your core will probably be stronger. I'm not trying to be a pain in the ass, I'm just telling you some tips that you can take or leave because I want you to succeed.



I was considering doing push ups as a decondition from the P/RR/S template.  Push ups and all their varieties are great for strength and even cutting!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 24, 2007)

On my next push day in lieu of flat bench I am going to do do 25x4 of push-ups. We'll see how it goes, of course I will journal the findings after my outing.

Legs tomorrow though. I love that day, I've really found a soft spot for deads and squats. I don't move a ton of weight but really still get pumped on doing a great excercise with good form.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I have seen a lb of fat before. It wasnt real, but it showed it. Its about the equivalent on a softball! Now take 15 of those off of you while sparring muscle mass! Thats impressive.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have seen a lb of fat before. It wasnt real, but it showed it. Its about the equivalent on a softball! Now take 15 of those off of you while sparring muscle mass! Thats impressive.




Man now that you put it that way, that makes me feel even better. Man next time I need an ego stroking I know where to go


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Does make you feel much better. Brutus who has an online journal here has been cutting for like 10 weeks and has dropped 8lbs. I am awaiting his pictures and I bet hes going to be ripped to shreds!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah I updated my pic about a month ago, and I need to post a new up. I'm far from ripped myself. Let alone ripped to shreds. Then again I'm 243lb with 25% bf last I checked. So I have lots of fat to lose.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Ya man, but you have come a long way!!!!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 25, 2007)

Took a few shots tonight and loaded them in my gallery, took a double bi shot real quick too. Nothing impressive, but I want to catalog each month so I can see visual progress.

From the profile I see more differences than the front. Any input, negative or positive is of course always welcome.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Did ya get a shave on?

I can tell a very noticable difference.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Did ya get a shave on?
> 
> I can tell a very noticable difference.



Thank You !!

I shaved for a comparision to a few other shots I had from a party in the middle of last year where I was clean shaven. Heres a link to the shot, DSC04445 pictures from cars photos on webshots . Comparing that to my shots I took today, you can see a big difference in my face.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 25, 2007)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 26, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Keep up the good work.



Thank You...I've got a long road yet. This is just the begining.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm having a bitch of time sleeping this past few days. Not good for the program at all. I've worked to hard on diet and everything don't wanna see progress halt. I've mentally got myself dizzy of things trying to figure out why my weight loss has slowed. It took off like a rocket at first, I've changed programs in the gym. So I'm keeping the body guessing and all. I do appreciate all of the comments above, and I do see a change. Its just not happening fast enough for me to feel like I'm doing it right. I feel like I've missed something somewhere, or the fact that I've never worked this hard in my life and personal health and fitness and still look like a sack of shit. It took four years to trash, so yeah it can't be fixed in eight weeks. This I realize, I just feel like my energy throughout the day is very peaky, and perhaps the way I'm taking in my food could be to blame for the slow loss.

I'm just not dumping the fat as fast as I expected. Body weight is rock solid and not moving at 243lb, that doesn't concern me in the least just for mention. I am taking in 2200kcal on non-training days and 2400kcal on training days. I use fitday.com so I record everything. At the end of the day my meals are balanced in total, but taking them in I just don't think the calories are spread evenly. What I mean is my first four meals make up about 1000-1200kcal, then I go work out (about 5pm) and eat the other 1000kcal in the last two meals. I have to eat carbs to get the calories there. Its either carbs or fat to go with the protein which is usually chicken, turkey, or fish for meal five then cottage cheese with meal six. Of course there are two schools that argue this, some say complex carbs after the workout are neccesary and then the other school says no way NO CARBS post workout. Well if thats the case I don't stand a snow balls chance in hell of hitting much more than 1800kcal. 

 Everyone and their drummer is telling me, no no eat more. Eating clean I struggle to get to 2400kcal, I'd have to jack up carbs substantially, but then un-used carbs turn to shit as does surplus protein and the body stores it as fat. So what the hell? I could easily get my meals to 500kcal a piece but I'd take in 12oz of chicken breast which would be 80-90g of protein, which I have been told and read here and you can't metablolize much more than 50g per meal. I take in 250g for non training days and 300g for training days. I hit that no problem, and I try to keep the fat for the day at 15% or lower if possible. Carbs I really don't keep too harsh an eye on. They are lower than the protein gram wise, and make up the rest of my diet. I started this new journal thread posting about a high carb diet and I'm yet to sit down with my buddy to explain it further as its his plan. So I haven't started it yet. I just need to do something to shock my system and kick it in the ass. I don' want to drop my calories all the way down to like 1800 or so, because then muscle mass will fade with fat. That we don't want. I don't have much muscle mass to start with.

I know full well at 2200kcal doing a split routine, and doing things my way used too work. Hell thats where the first twenty pounds went, but then I hit a wall. I lost a few more on the push/pull/legs thing, bit it just doesn't do it for me. I feel tired and exhausted when I leave, but just don't get pumped too often. I'm going to stay the course though and then when I get done with this routine in six weeks, I'll change back to a split and see how that fairs. Biggest deal now for me is to shed the gut for summer and look somewhat human.

I'm honestly eight weeks into this looking back. So I think you can see I'm losing weight and doing reasonably well for the time invested, but hell I still have a 41" waist. Nothing seems to be coming off the middle, but my face is slimming and such. I know there is no such thing as target fat loss, but man I wish there was a way to accelerate the process. I'm eager to get the fat off so I can see what the hell I have for muscle under all this crap and where to start piling the lead on.

I need my rest to have any success and right now its 4:20am and I'm online, damn it!!!!! I am in this terrible bout with insomnia right now, so hell that may be the reason right there that I'm having issues with my development or lack there of. I get 4-5hrs right now if I'm lucky. Tonight I fell asleep at 10pm and slept until 3am, woke up and got on here after laying there struggling to get comfortable for a half hour, been here for an hour. Then I'll go back to bed in about 10 minutes since now I'm yawning. Wake up at 5:30 becuase I didn't make my food last night so I have to get up early. 

Its the diary of a madman I tell ya. I will find a balance here and I will find a series of plans that work. I need several options, so when one stops working I can change it up to another and keep things fresh and the body guessing. 

In workout news, its Leg day tomorrow. I missed it on Sunday. So I only had two days in the gym last week again. I've determined that I need to get all three days in M-F because my weekend schedule is just too hectic. My buddy sean's wedding is this weekend as well, and I'm the best man so theres a little more added stress. I need a good massage and two sleep for a day solid, then I'll be mint.

OK off my soapbox and too my pillow. I feel better now, I need to rant my crazyness more often. God I'm tired......ZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 27, 2007)

Did legs today, felt good monster pump and even got straightened out on my deads by one of the gyms trainers. Apparently I was doing more of a stiff legged dead lift and using more back than legs which was my intent. As soon as he sorted me out on that, I dropped 125lb in weight that I was moving. I've said it before and I'll say it again. I'll take great form and low weight any day over bad form and injury.

So heres how things looked

5min bike warm-up

Squats
95lb x12 (warm-up)
135lbx12
185lbx8
225lbx6
225lbx4
I was stoked here, I told myself I was going to try 225lb today and was strict to form. I could have thrown form away and easily gotten a few more reps.

Leg Press/calf raise superset
two plates x12 press/x12 raise
two platesx12 press/ x12 raise
three platex10 press/x10 raise
three platesx8 press/ x10 raise
(kept the weight moderate, no hands on knees and got a great burn out in the calfs)

Deadlifts
135x12
135x12
185x8
185x8
(at this point my legs were pretty smoked by the second set, I could see a huge difference and my back never felt them at all. It was all quad really and man did it hurt. It felt good because I wasn't just grabbing a heavy bar and seeing how many times I could pick it up and vertically lock out. I was using form and training my quads in a hell storm of deads. I'm learning to like leg day but have a long way to go with these chicken legs.)

Leg Extensions 
70x10
70x10
70x10
(I eas pretty spent, but this was just to burn out the quads. I normally will do ham curls as well and in hind sight probably would have been a better choice here. The quads were wasted enough)

No cardio as I could barely put one foot in front of the other, but I do cardio four other days of the week, so the cardio gods will have to forgive me.

Good day, not much I'd change really and a good pump. Made sure to stretch out good and the diet was good too. I had 1575kcal 160g protein in at this point and I felt strong and no real fatigue before it was do.

I also stretched out the rest interval from a minute to 2-3 miniutes. I found this to be very helpful but still maintained intensity, as witnessed by the river of sweat pouring from my body.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 29, 2007)

Great cardio session yesterday with my new shoes. New Balance 504's are for more comfortable and support my feet more than the addidas I was wearing.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 31, 2007)

Well as much as I don't like scales, I do step on one every time I go to the gym just to see where I'm at. Well sure enough I got out of the 240 group and hit 239lb yesterday. It was a small victory but remember I entered the gym ten weeks ago at 257lb. I'm pumped.

Pull day went like this:

Preacher Curl
10lb plate on each side of ez curl bar 2 sets x12
25lb plates "  " 2 sets x10
35lb plates "  "  2 sets x6

Lat Pull Down
120x12
130x10
140x10
140x8

Single DB Rows
35x12
40x12
45x10
45x10

Shrugs
135x12
225x10
225x10
(not sure I like this at all, been giving them a shot though)

Seated Row
140x12
160x10
180x8
200x8

Some weighted crunches and then hit 20 min of HIIT and out the door.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 3, 2007)

Well had a shitty leg work out today. (see squat thread in training forum), and still got a good pump but lost my concentration. In that loss of concentration I missed deads entirely. 

Diet has been good, although I started another thread on it. After reading a post by jodi saying she takes in 30% fat during a cut. Got me thinking, and I've really been trying to clean up the diet and get under 20%, so I average between 12-15%.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 4, 2007)

Push day tomorrow, going to do the same order as last week and see what my results are.

Also working on the diet and adding more fat to it, I was eating less than 10% fat for the day. I've been doing some reading and consulting with Jodi about a proper diet for my cut. So I'm changing stuff around, here is what it looks like now.

Meal 1-7am
¾???cup oatmeal (Dry)
1 cup cottage cheese
multivitamin
One tbsp natural peanut butter


Meal 2-11:30am
8-10oz Chicken breast
1cup mixed veggies w/ half tbsp EVOO
1 cup brown rice

Meal 3-2:30pm
6oz chicken breast
3/4 brown rice
two fish oil caps


Meal 4-4:30pm (usually driving on way to gym T-Th-F. Otherwise I won't eat until 5:30 or 6pm.
2 pieces sprouted wheat
1 6.5oz can of tuna in water
1tbsp safflower mayo 
or
same as meal 3

Work out at gym push/pull/legs with 20-30 min HIIT on T-Th-Fr, on M-W-S I do the HIIT at home.

Meal 5-7-8:00pm
Egg Whites
Veggies
1/2 C. Oats or Brown Rice
Yogurt
1 pc of fruit

Meal 6-10-11pm
1 cup cottage cheese
10 almonds or two fish oil caps


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Well as much as I don't like scales, I do step on one every time I go to the gym just to see where I'm at. Well sure enough I got out of the 240 group and hit 239lb yesterday. It was a small victory but remember I entered the gym ten weeks ago at 257lb. I'm pumped.
> 
> Pull day went like this:
> 
> ...



I might have missed an explanation a page or so ago, but why are you doing bicep curls before your big pulls?  And 6 sets of them!

This entry looks reversed.  however, your last leg entry is almost perfect, Id say.  Leg press could go in after Deadlift, but it doesnt need to.

For your pull day, I think curls and shrugs need to go to the end.  Again, there may be an explanation I havent read.

Glad youre making progress though, with the dieting and the strength!


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 5, 2007)

No you didn't miss anything, but that is a damn good point. I'm doing pull today in fact, so I'll move that around and see if it doesn't make things flow better and get my weights up on the pull downs.

Diet has me on the ropes right now, and begging for mercy. Just when I think I have it nailed, I read another thread that tells me I'm all wrong. Protein is the only thing I KNOW I have down. The rest is suspect. Jodi was helping me tweak things and now I'll try this for a month and see if I notice a change at all.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 5, 2007)

My friend was talkign about some shit on Oprah about wearing a bracelet.  The person on the show had to wear this bracelet for as long as she could without complaining about something.  Once she got to 21 days without complaining, she can stop the game.

The point of the segment was USUALLY the average person needs around 21 days to make or break a habit.  And usually....an average person will ditch a diet or exercise program just after 2 weeks.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> My friend was talkign about some shit on Oprah about wearing a bracelet.  The person on the show had to wear this bracelet for as long as she could without complaining about something.  Once she got to 21 days without complaining, she can stop the game.
> 
> The point of the segment was USUALLY the average person needs around 21 days to make or break a habit.  And usually....an average person will ditch a diet or exercise program just after 2 weeks.




Yeah I have to say I agree with that. After seeing what success I have had, my wife is trying to get a program off the ground but she has stopped and started three times during the 10 weeks I've been going at this. i give her credit though, she keeps trying new things to strike her couriosity and keep her interested.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 5, 2007)

Good workout today, deffinitely a better rhythm for doing things. 

Wide Grip Lat Pull Downs
100lbx12 (WU Set)
150x8
140x10
140x10

Single DB Rows
35x10
40x10
45x10

Cable Rows
140x12
170x10
190x10

Standing Barbell Rows
40x12 (WU Set)
60x10
70x10
80x10

Barbell Shrugs
135x10
135x10
135x10
(first time I used the barbell instead of the machine or DB for shrugs. One major thing I noticed was that my left shoulder didn't come up as high as my right at the top of the movement. I hadn't previously noticed this. So next week I will do it with dumbells again to see if its the same.)

Then did 30 minutes of cardio and came home.

Eating the PWO meal now, and I must say after two days of the new diet I don't feel different but I did have good energy working out.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow wow wow....I can tie my shoes without holding my breath when I bend over. For the formerly fat, you know what I'm talking about. I guess the gut is getting smaller after all. SWEET!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Thats great!!


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah its one of those physical bench marks that you get back to, and totally forgot what it was like.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

Great going, man! 

Have you been keeping a log of your measurements?  It's a great to see quantifiable improvements.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great going, man!
> 
> Have you been keeping a log of your measurements?  It's a great to see quantifiable improvements.




Ya know I really haven't, but I should. When I got my calipers they came with a pretty bad-ass tape measure device. Pretty slick deal.

What are the ideal places to measure. Obviously I should try and measure in the morning on an empty stomach.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 8, 2007)

Firstly Happy Easter to all those still with me.

Woke up this morning and played with my daughter for a while, she's getting big fast. Eight months old already, man time flys. Then I went downstairs and did HIIT on the treadmill for 30min. Got in three solid meals today before Easter dinner, and then I indulged a bit. Hell its a holiday, if not then, when?

Then I just ate my last meal and finished out the day good. My first holiday test since the eating clean started, and I'd say I passed with flying colors.

Only two weeks of the push/pull/legs routine left before I change up again. Overall I still the most pump, and the most gains came from my split routine. However I am a man of my word, and said that I would try a few different routines. I will grant you this however. The split routine using compounds instead of isolation work, is 100% more effective.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

> The split routine using compounds instead of isolation work, is 100% more effective.



you have gained much wisdom since you first arrived at our little forum.

congrats on your continued health and fitness.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 8, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ya know I really haven't, but I should. When I got my calipers they came with a pretty bad-ass tape measure device. Pretty slick deal.
> 
> What are the ideal places to measure. Obviously I should try and measure in the morning on an empty stomach.



Don't worry about the calipers so much, just get a tailor's tape measure.  And don't worry about where you're at.  Just make sure that everything that needs to get smaller (the gut, mostly) gets smaller and everything else gets bigger.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you have gained much wisdom since you first arrived at our little forum.
> 
> congrats on your continued health and fitness.



Yes and you are one of the many I have to thank for that. I know I was a thorn in everyones ass for a while though


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't worry about the calipers so much, just get a tailor's tape measure.  And don't worry about where you're at.  Just make sure that everything that needs to get smaller (the gut, mostly) gets smaller and everything else gets bigger.



Yeah a Myotape came with the calipers, so I have that part covered. I just measured across my stomach across my belly button at 44". Now I've eaten four meals today and one as recently as 4:30pm. I'm about to head downstairs for the 30 minute cardio. Weights tomorrow.

I'm going to measure before bed and also first thing in the morning tomorrow to see the variance.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Wow wow wow....I can tie my shoes without holding my breath when I bend over. For the formerly fat, you know what I'm talking about. I guess the gut is getting smaller after all. SWEET!!!!



Oh my god, you had to hold your breath to tie your shoes?!  Fuckin A, welcome to Slender City!


Glad you liked the last workout order.  I knew it would work.  Now that you got the basic premise down, youll start understanding where it goes from here..


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh my god, you had to hold your breath to tie your shoes?!  Fuckin A, welcome to Slender City!
> 
> 
> Glad you liked the last workout order.  I knew it would work.  Now that you got the basic premise down, youll start understanding where it goes from here..



Fuckn A dude, I honestly think I put 80% of the weight on in my gut. See above even after losing for the last three months I measure 44" across my belly button. Although if you look at the men in my family, they all look like they are auditioning as budha models. Not this cat.

Also push ups have been used now instead of flat bench every other week on push day as the first excercise. Right now 3x20 takes a lot for me. I use a wide grip to, like one hands width wider than my shoulders and god does my chest feel it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 10, 2007)

WTF Two people today asked me if I gave up on my diet because I look especially fat. WTF is that all about. Extra cardio today now, to mke me feel better.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> WTF Two people today asked me if I gave up on my diet because I look especially fat. WTF is that all about. Extra cardio today now, to mke me feel better.



Does this post make my ass look fat?


Don't sweat it, man!  It could be water retention, the clothes you're wearing, or something else trivial.  Even if you did regain some weight, that's fine.  Did you expect your fat loss to be downward 100% of the time?  You have off days (or even weeks) when training, correct?   The same thing happens with fat loss.

Just keep persevering.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Does this post make my ass look fat?
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it, man!  It could be water retention, the clothes you're wearing, or something else trivial.  Even if you did regain some weight, that's fine.  Did you expect your fat loss to be downward 100% of the time?  You have off days (or even weeks) when training, correct?   The same thing happens with fat loss.
> ...




Oh I know I just needed a place to piss and moan and this journal works great for that. Hell if you look back at my earlier posts from Janurary to now I look a bit bi-polar.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, in all fairness, you pissed and moaned in the most positive and supportive forum on IM.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well, in all fairness, you pissed and moaned in the most positive and supportive forum on IM.




very true..


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> WTF Two people today asked me if I gave up on my diet because I look especially fat. WTF is that all about. Extra cardio today now, to mke me feel better.



My mom asked me today if I was getting "bigger."  I said yes mom, its called a bulk...then ill cut.

Truth is, I havent felt bigger at all, but today, because of my sleeveless shirt, I felt like my arms were huge, including my deltoids.

Fuckers have been the same size for months, it was just my shirt that gave off that effect.

Wheres today's push?


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Wheres today's push?



Had to pick my head up high enough to use the keyboard after posting it in the other thread. I think I need to either go back to the split routine with compounds or get a full body together that doesn't suck. See below....


Well today did not go as planned at all. On a positive I got a real massive pump, my arms felt very hard which is a feeling alien to me.

When I finally got to dips, I went over to the dip bar and took the wider grips since my tris were smoked. I jumped up there used a little leap and locked out my arms and could barely hold myself up there for more than three seconds let alone do a dip. I started to lower myself and my arms just gave way, so I bailed in the interest of safety.

Went over to weight assist dips
7x80lb
4x70lb
attempt again at 70lb and failed out....

Since most will ask here is what the rest of the workout looked like.

Flat DB Press
40x12 (WM Set)
50x10
55x8
55x8

Military DB Press (seated)
25x12
30x8
30x7
(already here my tris were wasted, I am baffled. I just couldn't push any harder)

Incline DB Press
25x12
30x8
30x8

then dips which are mentioned above. I am eating more calories these past two weeks than I have previously which is roughly 2500-2700kcal. I just don't have any strength at all, each time in the gym I get weaker and weaker. So what gives? More calories, try jacking it up to 3000kcal perhaps?? I have to say as a side bar I actually laugh at myself, and got a guy next to me chuckling today as I was saying aloud, "Come on you puss is that all you've got?" I was stronger than this as a mega-fat out of shape dude which tells me of the 20 some pounds I've lost, some muscle has gone with it.

When I started back just to give you an idea I did DB military press 45x10,50x10, 55x8. I'm moving half that weight damn near. I just don't get it at all. Before workout I've already eaten four meals consisting of 1905kcal, 167g carbs, 188g protein, and 59g of fat.

Also I'm 238lb, 23%BF, 6'1" for referrence.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 10, 2007)

How long have you been training for without a break? You may need to take a week off change what needs to be changed and return fresh and ready to go.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 10, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How long have you been training for without a break? You may need to take a week off change what needs to be changed and return fresh and ready to go.



I'd say six weeks or so. I had a short week when I did my bathroom a few weeks or a month back, but I was working on the bath all weekend so I still got some work out there.

Everything in me is screaming for a revamped split, I'm comfortable with that I do well, and most importantly I get stronger. I like combining push and pull movements in the same day. I've really seen from the push/pull/legs deal that my pull movements are where my strength lies.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the workout itself is solid, but if you want a big lift (dips, bench, squat etc), then some things must be worked around.

Whats the ultimate goal?  bench 315 but have 15% bf  OR  bench 445 but have 25% bf.  Two different looking beasts.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I think the workout itself is solid, but if you want a big lift (dips, bench, squat etc), then some things must be worked around.
> 
> Whats the ultimate goal?  bench 315 but have 15% bf  OR  bench 445 but have 25% bf.  Two different looking beasts.



agreed I'm more the 15% and bench 315 kind of guy. True 445 and 25% guy is more the strong man type physique which just isn't what I'm going for. I've often considered the bulk up first before a cut here. I'm afraid when all this fat falls off whats left underneath will be sickly looking. 

A good friend of mine is coming with me saturday to help me on my squat and deadlift form. He's a young guy, 22 years old, but has already been in a few mags and knows his way around the weight room. This will give me the missing confidence I've had with the two above excercises. I just don't feel safe loading up anymore weight on squats though I know I could do it. I need to get the form in order first.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok after much thought I am taking the rest of the week off from weight training. Doing my cardio still and have some house junk to get caught up on as well, honey do list is piling up.

I am going to re-design my training plan, and against all advice I will be returning to a split routine. I feel it will help me get where I want to be. I may turn out to regret this move, but the only way I will know is to do it.

I'm going to work on the lay-out of the routine tonight and tomorrow a little and post up a few options here. I've started enough training threads in the last month as it is.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 13, 2007)

Well along with my new routine I'll have myself some chemical assistance

No not poking my ass like a pin cushion. I ordered up some whey isolate and some Burn3D. I've done well on just whole foods thus far, but impatience like mine calls for chemicals. More importantly I've never adheared to a diet as strict as this when taking supplements of any kind so I'm rather excited to see the results.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Well along with my new routine I'll have myself some chemical assistance
> 
> No not poking my ass like a pin cushion. I ordered up some whey isolate and some Burn3D. I've done well on just whole foods thus far, but impatience like mine calls for chemicals. More importantly I've never adheared to a diet as strict as this when taking supplements of any kind so I'm rather excited to see the results.



Good luck. I've never even heard of Burn3D, but Whey is not really a chemical.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Good luck. I've never even heard of Burn3D, but Whey is not really a chemical.



Agreed, but it is a devitation from whole foods which is where all my nutrients have been coming from thus far.

Thats more what I meant.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 17, 2007)

Well today was a great day in the gym. I took last week off and just relaxed really. Then today I had a free sample of a pre-workout supp called SMASH, review on that later, and was the start of my split routine for the next ten weeks. So needless to say I was excited to get there today. Today was back and bis and it went as follows....

Straight bar curl
55x12
65x10
95x10

Seated Row (not cable)
45lb plate per side x15
70lb per side x10
95lb per side x10

Seated Hammer curls
30lbx10 (10 reps per arm)
35x10
40x8

Reverse Grip Pull-Downs (palms facing me)
100lbx12
140lbx10
150lbx8

Single Arm DB Rows
45x12 (per side)
50x10
60x10 (new high for me, and I was owning it and kept great form)

Lower Back Extensions (explanation below)
80lbx15
120x15
160x10
*You sit in this deal partially bent over with your feet on a plate, and then you simply lean back against the back pad and the weight is the resistence.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

My advice there would definitly be save arms for last. Do all of your back things first! You are taking away from your back doing this.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> My advice there would definitly be save arms for last. Do all of your back things first! You are taking away from your back doing this.




Actually by rotating excercises between body parts I feel I get a better workout. Even still a couple of my excercises are compounds that work both body parts (ie: pulldowns, rows).


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Well the thing is your biceps get worked throughout the entire workout and doing them right after doing back is almost like doing bicep exercise one after another.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well the thing is your biceps get worked throughout the entire workout and doing them right after doing back is almost like doing bicep exercise one after another.



I agree with you, that being said I suppose it wouldn't really make a landslide difference and I really doubt my back excercises are suffering that much.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Whatever you want, its your workout routine. Best wishes at whichever you choose.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whatever you want, its your workout routine. Best wishes at whichever you choose.



Thank you, I do appreciate your comment. I will certainly give that a try, I just don't feel there will much of a difference.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 18, 2007)

I feel like a damn house today. Perhaps its the new diet just settling in before it starts to go down. So far I'm putting on weight and its not muscle. I'm going to give it another week, but by then I may have lost all my progress and shot back to 250lb.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 18, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I feel like a damn house today. Perhaps its the new diet just settling in before it starts to go down. So far I'm putting on weight and its not muscle. I'm going to give it another week, but by then I may have lost all my progress and shot back to 250lb.




Just keep at it. Things will sort themself out.  

Are you doing any cardio?


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

What kind of diet are you doing? If your weight is shooting back up that fast then its not like its fat. Probably water weight.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Just keep at it. Things will sort themself out.
> 
> Are you doing any cardio?



I was doing HIIT three days after weights and then on monday and wednesday as well. So that made five days. Then after much reading I've laid off the cardio. Apparently I read the wrong stuff, or at least that given plan isn't for me.

For fat loss thats always been rule #1 in my mind. Eat good, lift heavy, lots of cardio 30-40min a day five days a week and the fat will burn away. With good diet you will maintain your current muscle. Agreed????


As for the diet I am making adjustments with that, and Jodi has been kind enough to really go above and beyond the call of duty and basically hold my hand on this deal thus far. I'll get more into diet later. To answer your question though not much has changes int eh diet except added in more fats.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 19, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> I was doing HIIT three days after weights and then on monday and wednesday as well. So that made five days. Then after much reading I've laid off the cardio. Apparently I read the wrong stuff, or at least that given plan isn't for me.
> 
> For fat loss thats always been rule #1 in my mind. Eat good, lift heavy, lots of cardio 30-40min a day five days a week and the fat will burn away. With good diet you will maintain your current muscle. Agreed????
> 
> ...




Yeah, that would be agreed by me. You shouldn't lose muscle or enough to notice. I'm sure if Jodi helped you with a diet plan it's in check. I don't know about cardio 5 days a week. I'd go for 3 or maybe four depending on how much time you have. It's rather strange because I'm actually trying to gain weight for the first time ever. Actually last year I did my cardio first and then did my weights and it really seemed to help me loose weight. Then again that's only a couple of pound difference too so as D said you may be retaining some water weight. I know that some supplements will do this, like creatine, for example.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Well I am supplement free thus far. I expect my whey yo show up any day now. I also got some other stuff to burn of some fat. So we'll see how it works.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Great day at the gym today, totally broke through my image barrier. I'm fat, I'm going to look silly and awkward at times, but hell I'm in there doing it so that one day I'm back to my old self. Maybe even a better person than I was before. I think I figured that the added weight I'm seeing lately is water weight indeed. I weighed myself when I arrived in my workout clothes at 242lb, after my weights and cardio I weighed 239lb. So I lost 3lb in water basically. I got off coffee because its been bothering my stomach and switched to Low-Carb monster, I drink two a day roughly. One in the am and one in the afternoon. They have 300g sodium per can, do you think this could be the problem??? I made the switch about a month ago and only in the last week have I noticed the weight change. 

Today was chest and tris. Workout went as follows:

Flat DB Bench
45x12
55x10
65x6
65x4

Body Weight Dips (thats right bitches, ditched the assisted shit)
3x5reps

Incline Bench
25x12 (WU Set)
35x10
45x6
45x4/30x5 (broke early here but wanted to knock a few more out for good measure. Felt much stronger here than on the push/pull routine.)

Pushdown w/V handle
50x10(WU Set)
70x10
80x10
100x6

Cable Crossovers (I love these things, glad to have them back)
95x10
115x10
115x10

Single DB Overhead Extensions
25x10 reps per arm
25x10 "    "
25x8   "    "

30 minutes of cardio, low intensity primarily with some running to get the heart rate up. Doing my best to maintain a heart rate between 130-140BPM. Its a different method than HIIT that I've read about so I'm trying it. I can't say it works or doesn't until I try it.

Legs and shoulders tommorrow. I don't mind these days back to back because its primarily upper and lower. Though I am thinking of working shoulders into back and bi day so I can do legs alone. Thoughts???


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Why would you do your shoulders tomorrow don't you think you used them with all that pressing? You need to get a better set up.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Why would you do your shoulders tomorrow don't you think you used them with all that pressing? You need to get a better set up.



BB is right. You need to rethink this.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

The two shoulder excercises I really wanted to do was lat raises and military press. If I do them on chest day then I'm right back into a push day like the previous program. 

Honestly this has always worked well for me in the past, when I strayed from what I knew training wise it all went to shit. That push/pull/legs deal just broke me down and made me weaker. At least in my opinion. Perhaps I just don't have the muscle recovery to support that kind of routine YET? Either way I'm on the split for 10 weeks then will revisit the psuh/pull/legs deal.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

Why not do upper lower upper lower or total body then- you have options.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I dont like push/pull/legs either, but I do like some sort of upper/lower routine!


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Why not do upper lower upper lower or total body then- you have options.




You've tickled my interest oh bakerboy....perhaps you could show an example? A link will do fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

My journal has tons of em.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> My journal has tons of em.



Well I am off to the grocery store now, need more damn chicken, but I will check on it when I get back.

Food for thought either way. Thank you.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome, dont forget to pick up some almonds for me. Damn those are expensive!


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Welcome, dont forget to pick up some almonds for me. Damn those are expensive!



yeah but oh so good, I eat them twice a day for fat.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah I really like spanish peanuts as well.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I really like spanish peanuts as well.



I've never dabled into the spanish fly....I mean nuts. 


Also while I'm still good and angry, Kroger sucks. I didn't get half of what I wanted because Costco was closed. The whores!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Hum....I buy most of my stuff at Krogers. And yes they dont have a great selection. Just depends on the Kroger you go to . Theres one in Indiana that is GREAT! Oh well. Get anything good?


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Picked up some berries for my PWO shakes. My whey should be here any day now then I can start those. Picked up some flank steak, chicken breast, turkey sausage and egg beaters for sunday breakfast. Ten bags of frozen veggies, long grain brown rice, apples, asparagus, and this months Muscle Mag. 

Thats all that comes to mind.

Costco I need more chicken and some orange roughy, but thats tomorrow.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Shouldnt have wasted your money on the musclemag. 

Mens Fitness is good however. It has good ideas in it that has to do with non steroid users.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

can you please post out the routine that you are doing right now?  Just set out the days.

push/pull/legs made you weaker?

Let me just rant on this for a second......a trainign split does not make someone weaker and it does not make someone fatter.  What you do with it ultimately says wether you improve or not.  I could do any training split I want and I am confident that I can get what I want out of it, because I know how to manipulate the variables.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

One of the things I dont like about Push/Pull/Legs is simply I dont like hitting that group once a week. But thats just me. 

P is completely right you can make gains by switching variables, and by posting your split you can see where you have made mistakes.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

I could see doing it at isolated times....but if the goal is fat loss, you want to get the biggest bang for your buck.  Going in and trainign chest shoulders and tris exclusivelly is just a waste....there is way more metabolically active tissue in your lower body and back.  work it!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Agreed......

For fuck sakes, why do I even right agreed? When do I disagree with you?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Agreed......
> 
> For fuck sakes, why do I even right agreed? When do I disagree with you?



I don't know.  But you should!  I don't know everything.  I am just like everyone else.  When people agree, it forces me to think or re-think things that I believe at the moment and sometimes forumate a new opinion.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

right now and this just started tuesday of this week, so two days ago. 

Day 1: Back and Bis
Day 2: Chest and Tris (that was today)
Day 3: Legs (thats one day I have dialed in)

The leg day hasn't changed since push/pull/legs and my other two days are posted on page five of this thread.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't know.  But you should!  I don't know everything.  I am just like everyone else.  When people agree, it forces me to think or re-think things that I believe at the moment and sometimes forumate a new opinion.




Ok I disagree with you then......about what I have no idea.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Let me say it before he does. Thats not a routine. Those are bodyparts in certain days. Wheres your loading? What exercises are you doing? Are you using progression?


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I don't know.  But you should!  I don't know everything.  I am just like everyone else.  When people agree, it forces me to think or re-think things that I believe at the moment and sometimes forumate a new opinion.



Yeah, but you suck because we believe the same shit! And if I dont believe it I decide to give it a whirl and I enjoy it and it works out for me.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> right now and this just started tuesday of this week, so two days ago.
> 
> Day 1: Back and Bis
> Day 2: Chest and Tris (that was today)
> ...



okay.  so looking at that, I just see a lot of room for improvement.  There isn't a lot of frequency there.

In my blog I had went in detail (month of feb.) about how to set up an A/B routine.  I would go with total body A/B routine and 3 different rep ranges to work from (one for each day).  Does that make sense?  Check out the blog entry and it is all laid out.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Let me say it before he does. Thats not a routine. Those are bodyparts in certain days. Wheres your loading? What exercises are you doing? Are you using progression?




Its midnight, I need to get to sleep and I listed where those days can be found. When I post my routines after workouts I include weight, reps, and sets. 

Come on this all started after I posted todays workout and you and the bakerboy got looking into my day.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I dont know if this upsets you?

But if you are going to do something you ought to do it right correct? Just trying to help.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> okay.  so looking at that, I just see a lot of room for improvement.  There isn't a lot of frequency there.
> 
> In my blog I had went in detail (month of feb.) about how to set up an A/B routine.  I would go with total body A/B routine and 3 different rep ranges to work from (one for each day).  Does that make sense?  Check out the blog entry and it is all laid out.




I'll give it a look in the morning. I will say this, I enjoy working with weights. I don't want to get into loads of excercises or a routine that is weight free or loads of body weight excercise. In that event I don't even need the gym then.

I'll look at it tomorrow. For now I need to get myself the six hours of sleep I get a night.

As for the muscle mag, I typically avoid these but this one has 28 page nutrition section that I wanted to check out. Could be shit and could be good, either way I'll flip the four bucks to giver a look.

Good evening men, thanks for the help and kick in the ass as always. I'm reminded of a quote from the godfather, "Just when I thought I was out, they pulled me back in". Thats how I feel with trying to get out of the rut and into a good routine.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

That's just because we care. You said you were going to do shoulders and legs tomorrow and I said why would you do shoulders when you did all that pushing today- your shoulders already got worked.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> I dont know if this upsets you?
> 
> But if you are going to do something you ought to do it right correct? Just trying to help.



Upsets me???? Come on brother I wear some pretty thick skin to post pics of myself in an open fitness forum and then ask for critique. I'm pretty much an example of un-fitness, well at least until three months ago.

I can surely handle some opinions about my routine, doesn't mean I'll follow them. I will however look into them. I just think at times, like every two days, I get overloaded with info. I'm a victim of my own ambition I tell ya.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Figured, just wanted to make sure you seen where we are coming from.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

> I just think at times, like every two days, I get overloaded with info



That is a huge problem these days!  peopel become desensitized to all this info.  We are on info overload!  Go into a book store and take a look at how many books there are on nutrition and training!  How is anyone to know what works, what doesn't and what is best for them?

In the end, you are going to do what you think is right for you.  If it is working, then stick with it.  If it isn't, then you need to make a change.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 19, 2007)

The thing is that it is easy to copy someones program and then copy someone elses program and continue like that for a long time and not really understand what you are doing. All lot of things will work in the short term but after awhile your body is going to need to be pushed in new ways. Like I said to you if all you did was OH press, pushups and dips for your upper body push- working with the way you had it. You could get a good workout and see results. Instead of doing a bunch of extra things like cable cross overs incline and flat bench- because you said before that you did not have the energy to do all that and still push yourself. Which is why I said you should try doing total body or upper/lower/upper/lower. But whatever I'm not saying this is the only way there are a lot of ways to do it- it has to work for you- but when you know the basics it makes it easier to adapt.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 20, 2007)

Agree with both of you. My brain is getting drilled with so many things, and everyone is a pro ya know. I've seen a few options here and learned how to do some quality compounds and get the diet sorted. I believe I have located maintenance, but now to see if I can cut from that point. The system shock is over now I have to really work at it.

Bakerboy I do like your posts as well P's stuff. I agree it comes down to what works and the only way I will know what works for me long term or otherwise is to do it. So every ten weeks I have decided to rotate in a new training routine. Does this sound too frequent???

Cable X-overs I love. Great burn, just a great way to finish my chest. That or I do DB dly's but same principle. I know what you are saying P, that I don't have the proper body template to train body parts like a BB. I agree I certainly don't. This is just what works for me. On back day I go big as well as legs. So rest assured those big areas of muscle are getting beat.

I'm taking today off, oddly enough my shoulders are sore. I guess DD and bakerboy were right I did work my shoulders pretty good.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Every 8-12 weeks I start a new routine. However I use a week off or a deload week in between.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Every 8-12 weeks I start a new routine. However I use a week off or a deload week in between.



Yeah I did the same and it was really strange. I felt like I had so much I wanted to do, and yet accomplished nothing. Perhaps I'll make better use of my time in 10 weeks.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 20, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Yeah I did the same and it was really strange. I felt like I had so much I wanted to do, and yet accomplished nothing. Perhaps I'll make better use of my time in 10 weeks.



I always have the same problem. In time, you will learn to enjoy it.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

I do an upper lower alternating days routine. usually 4-5 days a week.
I pick 3 compound exercises and 2-3 isolation exercises with building muscle as the main goal and strength as number 2. i pick 2-3 exercises i want to improve the most and make them 3-5x3 with a 5rm with the goal of adding 5 pounds to that lift each week. If i ever don't make progress on any lift then i switch it up with a new lift or a different grip or stance. I never purposely go to failure always 1-2 reps shy of muscular failure. I always try to set a PR(personal record on each lift every week) A pr could be 1 more rep or added weight or shorter rest between sets or more sets or more total reps or the speed and form of a lift. I wear a belt on squats and deadlifts.

example week

Monday -upper
hang clean 3-5X3  main exercise i want to improve
bench wg 3X10
pullups 6X4 secondary exercise i want to improve notice i have 3 or more sets for both no failure.
pec flys 3x12
DB laterals 2x14
2 isolations for body parts i want to make bigger higher reps.

tues-lower
squats close stance 3X3 main exercise to be improved
Deadlift 3X3 secondary exercise to be improved
leg curls 4X6
hack squats close stance 3X10
leg raises or crunchs 4X21
wear belt on lower days for compound lifts

weds-off
thrus-off 

fri-upper
hang clean 3-5X3   i may use a 10 rep max here and work on technique or a may go for a PR depending on feel.
bench wg 3X10
pullups 6X4 secondary exercise i want to improve notice i have 3 or more sets for both no failure.
pec flys 3x12
DB laterals 2x14
2 isolations for body parts i want to make bigger higher reps

sat-lower
squats close stance 3X3 main exercise to be improved
leg curls 4X6
hack squats close stance 3X10
leg raises, crunchs, maybe oblique work if you dont care about looking good    4X21
wear belt on lower days for compound lifts
I took the deadlifts out since alot of people cant make progress deadlifting twice a week.

Sunday-off

I find this works extremely well for me and when im not cutting i can work out 5 days a week, deadlift twice a week, and clean heavy twice a week.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I do an upper lower alternating days routine. usually 4-5 days a week.
> I pick 3 compound exercises and 2-3 isolation exercises with building muscle as the main goal and strength as number 2. i pick 2-3 exercises i want to improve the most and make them 3-5x3 with a 5rm with the goal of adding 5 pounds to that lift each week. If i ever don't make progress on any lift then i switch it up with a new lift or a different grip or stance. I never purposely go to failure always 1-2 reps shy of muscular failure. I always try to set a PR(personal record on each lift every week) A pr could be 1 more rep or added weight or shorter rest between sets or more sets or more total reps or the speed and form of a lift. I wear a belt on squats and deadlifts.
> 
> example week
> ...



Interesting program. A couple of questions naturallyy.

1) do you work this routine whether you are cutting or bulking. I assume possibly less sets and high er reps during a cut. For example instead of 3x5 maybe 3x10 or 8.

2) What gains have you seen thus far, how long have you been working this plan?

Thanks


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

1.It will work for a cut or bulk just you may have to reduce the sets according to how you feel and maybe even make it 3 days a week. Your gonna have to listen to your body. Keep the reps the same regardless of a cut or bulk you can switch the exercises as long as they are about the same example bench can be switched with WG decline bench. Cleans can be replaced by T bar rows.
2.I've gained 15-20 pounds of muscle in about a year and a total of 25 pounds. By using a belt Ive actually lost 2 inches off my waist and my lifts(big 3 bench, squat, and dead lift) go up by 5 pounds almost every week when im not cutting.

Also i don't have alot of core work since i just want to look better naked.


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention you can switch up the isolation exercises with any you feel will help your specific weak points and as long as the reps don't go under 8 or over 21 your fine.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 21, 2007)

Brutus_G said:


> I forgot to mention you can switch up the isolation exercises with any you feel will help your specific weak points and as long as the reps don't go under 8 or over 21 your fine.



Eight and twenty-one??? I have to ask, how did you arrive at those numbers??


----------



## Brutus_G (Apr 21, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Eight and twenty-one??? I have to ask, how did you arrive at those numbers??



8-12 reps are the ideal hypertrophy numbers. Anything over 21 is completely useless for everyday training. 8-21 is also the range west side uses for assitnceand active recovery work. The 12-21 range can help build slow twitch muscles like the calfs. I think its kinda stupid to go to heavy on isolation movements also.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 22, 2007)

Went and did legs this morning....this is my new time for that. The gym is slow and I can really concentrate and do my thing.

Squats
95x10 (WU set)
135x10
185x10
225x8 (was going for 10 and could have gotten itif I broke form, but I stuck to my guns and racked the weight)


Alternating grip deads (this is a harder excercise for me than standard grip. I liked it a lot. I did less weight, but way more concentration on the quads.)
135x10
185x10
205x10

Leg Press/Calf Raise
315x10/calfs x7
365x10/calfs x7
365x10/calfs x5
(at this point my quads were howling and I was working all I had to get out the last set.)

Hamstring Curls (I like these as a burn out)
80x10
100x10
120x6

Sometimes I will do Leg extensions, but I really found them to not be neccesary today. Some days I'll add them in and other times if I hit the quads good elsewhere theres no reason to hit them more. At least in my eyes.

Back and Bis are Tuesday...


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 23, 2007)

holy shit are my quads sore today. walking aroungd the shop today has been brutal..


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 24, 2007)

Quads sore today still, but certainly less. Did back and bi's today, on this day I'm comfortable with a one minute rest interval between sets. It really keeps the intensity there, and keeps me working.

Straight Bar Curls
75lbx10
85x10
95x5 (really wanted six, but I stop myself from using my back)

Lat Pull Downs
120x10
140x10
150x8

Standing Hammer Curls
30x10 (per arm)
35x8
40x6

Seated Row (different row than I typically do. I usually do cable rows, I wanted to try this and it wasn't really for me.)
90x10
140x10
160x10

Reverse Curls (straight bar, also first time doing these)
50x10
50x10
60x10
-these really burned at the front of my biceps right near the bend of my elbow. Nothing I have done, has hit that spot before. Very strange, but good too. I think I'd do them again, but not part of my normal routine.

Single Arm DB Rows
45x10
55x10
65x10



Chest and tris are thursday.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow. I love the seated row, but to each his or her own. I like doing reverse curls on a cable with a straight bar for some reason.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Wow. I love the seated row, but to each his or her own. I like doing reverse curls on a cable with a straight bar for some reason.



Oh no the seated cable row I love, this was a device that you can on and it had two handles in front of you. These handles moved independently and such, and you pulled back on them after loading the weight on each side.

I'll stick with cable rows.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Oh no the seated cable row I love, this was a device that you can on and it had two handles in front of you. These handles moved independently and such, and you pulled back on them after loading the weight on each side.
> 
> I'll stick with cable rows.



Yeah, I hate that thing too.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheat day came early this week, we had pizza for dinner and god was it good. Guess I have to be a good boy on Sunday now.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Cheat day came early this week, we had pizza for dinner and god was it good. Guess I have to be a good boy on Sunday now.



Yeah. You only get wood chips this Sunday.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

If your extra good you can have a slice of cardboard too.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 26, 2007)

Had a BF test today at the gym....see thread about it here. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/79477-bf-test-today-i-need-second-opinion.html

I think its a farse, but even if it said 6% I'm not where I want to be so the test was more for sport than anything else.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 30, 2007)

Alright been slacking on my journal lately. Today was chest and tris, went as follows. Pretty rapid today, one minute rest intervals between all excercises except dips where I took 2-3 minutes.

Flat DB Bench
50lbx12
60lbx10 (stoked with this)
65lbx6
65lbx2F

DB Flys
20x15
25x10
30x10
(felt these more on the inside of my shoulder than anything)

Bodyweight Dips
5reps
4reps
2 reps
(not as good as last time, but hey some days are on and some are off)

Barbell Incline Press
95x12
105x8
105x6
(first time with barbell, just to shock and change things. I'll use it just as that. It felt strange)

Overhead Single DB Extension
20x10 (reps per arm)
25x10
25x8F

DB Military Press (I know bad place in the order, but I forgot about it until later. Hell I just remember push downs now)
25x10
30x10
30x7

10 minutes moderate cardio after and 5 minute cardio warm-up before hand.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 2, 2007)

Back and bis today used a 2-3 min RI in between all excercises. Tried weight assist pull ups today with 90lb on it just feels like an odd form  to me so I retired to lat pull downs instead. That excercise never seems to improve where I am growing in others.

Day went as follows:

Lat pulldown 
120lbx12 
140lbx10
150lbx8 (didn't bar down to chest, try as I might I just don't get stronger in this excercise)

Cable Rows
140lbx12 (I owned this set, usually I struggle a little)
170lbx10
200lbx6 (thought I was gonna puke, for some reason I felt ill during this movement)

Reverse flys (seated at fly machine but backwards, not sure what to call it)
80lbx12
90lbx10
100lbx7F

Hammer Curls
25lbx12(reps per arm)
35x10
45x4F/40x4

Straight Bar Curls
65lbx10
65x10
65x8
(I had no nuts here, think I went to heavy early with hammers and I normally do straight bar first)

Preacher Curls
55lbx12
65lbx10
65lbx10
(really stayed lighter than I could have done here chasing form. My left arm is more muscular than my right and tends to take over on preachers if I let it.)

Bicep routine was very isolation dominant, though they did get hit good on cable rows as well and hammers are compound. I'll stick chun-ups in the program for next week and rotate preacher and straight bar.

All in all happy, and my arms were way pumped. So much so that my grip was getting sketchy. Not sure if thats a sign of something that needs to be addressed or what.


----------



## fufu (May 3, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 3, 2007)

What fufu said


----------



## Uthinkso (May 3, 2007)

Thank you all....28 now. I've got the whole world in front of me.


----------



## vortrit (May 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Uthinkso (May 7, 2007)

Missed leg day yesterday so doing it tuesday. 

I am still working out with a good routine, but feel myself slacking just a bit the last few weeks. I've really been focused on the diet lately, and I think my attention to training specifically my off day cardio has suffered. I have the treadmill downstairs and need to get on it on my off days. So that being said its ass kicking time this week, I have the diet figured out and replaced a lot of my dairy fats with other fats like fish oil, PB, and olive oil. I've got a solid diet I feel or at least one that I'm gonna try for a month and see how I do.

More to come....I'll post leg day tomorrow after I get home.


----------



## Brutus_G (May 7, 2007)

pretty sure 30% is obese for males so now way your 30%.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 8, 2007)

Well I'm pretty pissed today, these four door knobs managed to hog all three squat racks as soon as I was done. I never go to do deads, so I'll get at them on back day instead.

5minute warm-up on bike then stretched for five min

Squats
135x12
185x10
205x10
225x7 

45* Leg Press
225lbx12
315x10
315x9
(no idea what the sled weighs, would be interesting to know)

Calf Presses on 45* leg press (superset with leg press)
225x10
315x7
315x7

Hamstring Curls
80lbx15
90x12
100x8

10 minutes on bike at good clip, covered 2.7 miles in 10 minutes 155BPM heart rate.

Had a 2-3 minute rest interval in between sets on all excercises. On leg day I really sweat my ass off, and after squats I literally feel like I may well puke my guts out but never have.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 8, 2007)

On leg day I really sweat my ass off, and after squats I literally feel like I may well puke my guts out but never have.

It sounds like you are working hard. Good job. High rep squats are killers.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> On leg day I really sweat my ass off, and after squats I literally feel like I may well puke my guts out but never have.
> 
> It sounds like you are working hard. Good job. High rep squats are killers.



You can say that again. The only reason I bother with the 225lb is to get the weight up. I want to hit 275lbx8 before the end of summer. Re-phrase I WILL hit 275lbx8 before the end of summer.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 8, 2007)

way to go nothing works the body like squats.  Know what you mean when somebody is using shit you need to finish your workout.  I go to a Balleys that sucks its cool though cause it's almost never crowded


----------



## Uthinkso (May 8, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> way to go nothing works the body like squats.  Know what you mean when somebody is using shit you need to finish your workout.  I go to a Balleys that sucks its cool though cause it's almost never crowded



It sucks but I'll just do deads another day....no way I'm leaving them out. Funny thing is that I used to avoid deads and squats when I've previously worked out. Silly me


----------



## vortrit (May 8, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> You can say that again. The only reason I bother with the 225lb is to get the weight up. I want to hit 275lbx8 before the end of summer. Re-phrase I WILL hit 275lbx8 before the end of summer.



I've done 265 x 8. I could probably go ten more pounds if I wanted.

Keep up the good work, you will make that goal with no problems.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 12, 2007)

Did chest and tris today. I've observed two things today in this routine. My strength just comes and goes at times, and dips can suck it. As you all know I've been after the dips for a while. My reasoning really is to improve my bench and other pressing movements. Though I feel like whenever I do those movements now, its all tricep. I need to widen the grip, back off the weight a bit and train hard at bench press if that is what I want to improve. At least thats my current line of thinking that I shall try for the next four weeks.

Todays workout was good, 5 min cardio warm-up. 90RI with all excercises. Gym was fucking packed today, I couldn't get into the free weight area to do a damn thing I wanted for the first three excercises.

Iso-lateral decline press 
45lb plate on each sidex12
70lb x10
80lb x10
80lb x8

Assisted Dips (no power today)
60lbx5
60lbx5
60lbx5
60lbx5
(dropped it to 30lb and couldn't do two reps)

Flat DB Bench
45lbx10
45lbx6
45lbx4F
(no gas here at all, its because I screwed up with the dips and put them where I did. I do so poorly at dips but they take so much out of me. They are truly my kryptonite.)

Straight Bar Curls
50lbx14
70lbx10
80lbx4
(no idea what the hell I was doing here, I finished what I'll call a set here and wanted to kick my own ass. It wasn't thought out in the least, just a monkey grabbing weights  )

Military DB Press
25lbx10
30lbx10
35lbx6

Pushdowns w/straight bar
50lbx12
70lbx10
80lbx10


20 mins HIIT then out.....


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2007)

Why don't you try pushups for a change of pace. Do them flat and with your feet raised or with one hand on a medicine ball or other object. Aim for a number- say 100 and do as many sets as it takes to reach that number. Become the pushup master.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 13, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Why don't you try pushups for a change of pace. Do them flat and with your feet raised or with one hand on a medicine ball or other object. Aim for a number- say 100 and do as many sets as it takes to reach that number. Become the pushup master.




I'll tell ya what, IF I did this I wouldn't have gas left for any other pressing excercise that day. I'd be totally spent in that department.


----------



## Uthinkso (May 15, 2007)

One week later than last update and still holding strong at 238-9lb. Lower protein, getting fat from other sources than dairy, and increased fat intake seem to be working. My water weight may be dropping not sure, either way making moves back in the right direction. I was eating probably 2-3 cups of cottage cheese a day where as now I hardly eat any.

The evolution of this meal plan from january to now has really changed 180 degrees. I started helthy and sensible, but now its tactical and tricky.  

Don't seem to be getting any stronger, but thats not my concern right now. Losing the rest of this fat and maintaining strength is more than ok with me.


----------

